# Aeroponic Af-Gooey



## maseo111 (Aug 14, 2007)

First grow using this system..... here's the rundown

Aeroflo2 60 site

4 600w digi ballasts w agro sun red bulbs

passive intake, active outake (10 inch can fan), ac, 2 standing fans

GH veg, bloom, and micro

day temp 85

night 77

humidity 38%

I spread the system into a V so that I could access the middle area and the plants in the center easier. Yes, no? Idk..... just an idea

















Day one:

I kept the water running clear for the first 17 hour on cycle. Two large airstones and pump running fulltime.

Day two:
Took the ppm up to 400 range w 2.5 ml per gal veg, 2.5 micro, and dropped the lights to 2 1/2 feet above the seedlings raising the heat directly under the bulbs to 86.9F and 80.0 0n the edges. GIMME COOLER WEATHER!!

If anyone has any tips or tricks for the aeroflo, please hit me up. Not too many people seem to have tried this system..... and it's quirky....ish


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice set up! i know that https://www.rollitup.org/members/filthyfletch.html uses a aero system, you might want to hit him up with a pm if you have any questions.


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 13, 2007)

Haven't been uploading much in this journal, but will start to post some more updates now that I have the time. Finally.


I upgraded all my hoods to Super Sun 2's with vents for air cooling
I added ducting to air cool my lights and my Odor Sock odor eliminator(which took all the power from my fan)
I got rid of the air con and got a dehumidifier to control the rising humidity
I realized now that the dehumidifier puts off heat, and tonight will install a 2nd auxiliary exhaust fan (4 inch)
I added CO2 injection on a timer 15min per hr.
I shimmied trellis netting down the plants pretty well

now the pics....
These are at about 2 weeks flowering.
Formula:
GH gro 5ml
GH micro 10ml
GH bloom 20ml
Hygrozyme 10ml
Hydroguard 10ml
Temp 82.4F at the top


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ahhhhh...... Always time for 1000 mini crisis s. I think I was def givin em too much nute. The tips started to brown around week 3 right before I changed the res......


So, changed and flushed 40 gal. res.
Got a smaller CO2 tank (def key)
Putting in 4in. exhaust for the room 2nite
Formula:
GH gro 0ml
GH micro 10ml
GH bloom 15ml
Hygrozyme 10ml
Hydroguard 10ml

PPM 700
Humidity 47%
Temp 82.4F
ph 5.8


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 13, 2007)

Ask fletch. That ppm sounds low to me. Plants look good. VV


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree that ppm sounds low. I also use GH 3 part and basically go by this chart here. It's good for reference.


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 14, 2007)

The PPM is def low. Still kinda worried about my nute burn from 2 weeks ago. Thanks for the chart MT. I was using the "Keep it Simple Recirculating" from the GH website that was a little bit different. Any advice????


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow Im impressed nicely done room and Im even more impressed if you were able to use all 60 sites as I have hard time fitting 28 sites in my 8ft by 8ft by 10 ft rooms lol.Im not real sure on the GH products but I use Fox Fawrm and start at about 800 ppm and by flower get up close to 1300-1500 ppm and also add Sweet and h202 to the res.You have more light then I do Im using 2 600 watt digis on a light mover and you inject longer co2 then I do. I run about 3 minutes every hour then every second hour before the new injection I vent and refresh the air in the room for 5 minutes then the vents close and injection comes back on. i inject for the 12 hours on cycle.How long did you veg in this setup and what strain did you choose look great.Im real curious what time frame this setup run in flower I pull at 5 weeks flower 10-12 days of veg.Ill def keep watching.Is your pump set to run 24 hours on or do they set it for a off time of like 45 on 15 off or somerthing?


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow this is a really nice setup. You have done your homework. Curious what your aero timer is set for on that system? I run 30 sec on every 4 min. Using that many lights your power bill mut be insane. During VEG are you running 18/6 or 12/6?


----------



## dochronic (Sep 14, 2007)

I will be watching your grow closely as I am also using an Aeroflo system 

Hope to learn from you! Keep the posts coming!

dochronic


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 15, 2007)

Heres a quick look at my latests grow in my 28 site aero setup I built. I actual took 3 plants out to give more room so its 25 plants in a 4 post setup with 7 sites per post.Running 2 600 watt lights on a mover running pump 24 hours a day and using fox farm at 1350 ppm curretly. These are at day 20.10 days of veg and noe 10 days 12/12 in a 8 ft by 8 ft by 10 ft high room.Its pretty full.I built this setup with pump and res for just at $150 and takes about an hour to do.


----------



## cali-high (Sep 15, 2007)

im building one very simular to that 

im building it from the book how to hydroponics


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Fletch, I did try to PM you, I just had a question about my ppm being low while seemingly using a full nutrient load. Maybe its my truncheon.....

Anyway, Fletch, I like your CO2 cycle. I don't have any air con, so heat is an issue and have to turn on my vents 45min out of the hour. So I inject for 15 min and then vent. fun. I vegged for 1 week b4 12/12 and am using 53 sites of the Afgoo. I hope mine go for 5 weeks! That would be a nice time frame.....


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh and Cloud, I just keep my lights on 17/7 in veg and my pump on 24/7 with my airstones a bubblin...


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 18, 2007)

Some more progress...

These pics were taken 30 days into flowering.
Had a regulator die on me, so right now CO2less except for short bursts.
Weather finally died down. Cooler.
Started following a new regimen of nutes

GH gro 3
GH micro 8
GH bloom 16
Hygrozyme 10
Hydroguard 10


The leaves have finally stopped all NEW nute burn.
Bought Florakleen for in between next res change. Nute burn might be salt buildup....


Stats:

Temp 80.2F at top
PPM 1100
ph 6.0
hum. 42%

All and any comments are welcome!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 19, 2007)

So does this unit have misters inside or from the top? Also did they use 4 inch net pots looke like they used the wider posts in thiers. Heres my recent go at day 29 from the day I cut them from clone so that breaks down now 5 days at clone 10 days at veg lights 24 hours and just finished week 2 12/12 with 2 600 watt lights.


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 19, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> So does this unit have misters inside or from the top? Also did they use 4 inch net pots looke like they used the wider posts in thiers. Heres my recent go at day 29 from the day I cut them from clone so that breaks down now 5 days at clone 10 days at veg lights 24 hours and just finished week 2 12/12 with 2 600 watt lights.



Pretty healthy plants you got there. What strain is that? Pretty nice and stocky but HUGE growth. I'm fully interested in your grow.

Good eye on the posts! They are wider, but the net pots are only 3 inch. But the wider posts accommodate the massive roots trying to clog the res channels. Aeroflo has the laser-drilled lines inside the tubes and just turn em 45 degrees for the correct spray. Not any misters like a "true aeroponic setup", the aero uses a combination of water sprays (not misters) that spray directly into the corner and aerate the water in the tubes and throw up some spray at the same time. So i guess it is more of an aero/dwc system.


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 24, 2007)

Alright... Day 34 flowering pics....
These are still on my new week four nutrient chart
Topped off res w half strength mix

ppm 1100
temp 80.4F
night t 71.0F
H 47%
ph 5.9



Still injecting CO2 at 7 cfh 15 minutes every hour with both exhaust fans turned off for the 15 minutes.

Will start adding some Koolbloom for week 5 (they need to fill out more!)
Ideas anyone?

Nute Burn has completely stopped

Need help with the trellis netting!!!!!!Plants are trying to fall everywhere!
Ideas?

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 24, 2007)

more pics....

As always, any and all comments are welcome


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 24, 2007)

If any of you have seen this before, let me kno! I am clueless on this one.


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 25, 2007)

Got this info on my strain, thought I would post.



Afgooey is gaining popularity in California Med Ddispensaries and it's lineage is fairly oldschool. She is a cross between Maui Haze and the original Afghani #1, which she tends to resemble. She's very gooey and yields above average. Also above average is her potency, the high tends to couch lock and be very narcotic. It's taste has been described as nutty or woody although I'd desvcribe it as pleasantly hash like.

You can get cuts of these at the dispensaries and they describe it as 'Romulan on Steriods' and that's fair enough.


from Weedbay.net


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bought an ozone generator. 200mg/hr
ph 5.6
ec 2.6
humidity 46%
temp 81F


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 28, 2007)

also started adding Sweet 20ml


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 29, 2007)

Looking good there. The eaten leaves in the other pics look like what I had some earwigs do to some plants I had before..Did that netting help stop the tip overs I know thats 1 thing I have yet to get right yet they get so heavy they wanna lean. Im thinking building a pvc grid and putting it up right away and let them grow right into it. I also found out as I wanted to see the difference in growth with and without co2 that without co2 slows growth down by almost 2 weeks compared to with.So inside this setup is a line with little holes like a soaker line that when turned on sprayes and then the butes run off like a NTF system where the nutes are a river inside?? When you get done can you take a picture of the inside lines if you get a chance Im curious. I found new 5 x 5 posts I think that will work even better for my units they cost twice as much per post but will be worth it and I can use 4 inch pots for more stability.


----------



## maseo111 (Sep 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Looking good there. The eaten leaves in the other pics look like what I had some earwigs do to some plants I had before..Did that netting help stop the tip overs I know thats 1 thing I have yet to get right yet they get so heavy they wanna lean. Im thinking building a pvc grid and putting it up right away and let them grow right into it. I also found out as I wanted to see the difference in growth with and without co2 that without co2 slows growth down by almost 2 weeks compared to with.So inside this setup is a line with little holes like a soaker line that when turned on sprayes and then the butes run off like a NTF system where the nutes are a river inside?? When you get done can you take a picture of the inside lines if you get a chance Im curious. I found new 5 x 5 posts I think that will work even better for my units they cost twice as much per post but will be worth it and I can use 4 inch pots for more stability.


Def take those pics when all is said and done. 

Yup, inside is a laser-drilled jet spray line that shoot at 45 degrees. The splash from the jet spray is the aeroponic side. The continuous cycle just pushes a very very very low river through the tubes (of course in the beginning the water level regulator tubes are high and it is a serious river of nutes).

Oh yeah, trellis netting. My system is weak. I overestimated the strength of my stems and have done 2 layers of trellis over a 2 week period. Probably could use more. Using a roll of flexi-ties too to get those 1 on 1 bud tipping problems. My friend said he had built a bamboo grid like you might be talking about, and could raise it with plant growth, though I don't see how you could raise WITH growth w/out damaging the plants. Either way, earlier is better I just found out......

I would like to see the designs for the setup with the 5x5 posts. I would like to run longer AND larger posts with the same setup and just retrofit mine when I have more time!

Thanks for some good insight.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

nice!!! I'd eat thoes buds... earwigs!!!! dont they go in your brain and eat it??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 3, 2007)

Aight. Changed and Florakleened the res for the week 6 nutrient regimen (yes I know that week 6 starts at 42 days). No bug problems, yet. Co2 still pumping. Temp is good........

Temp 81.8F hottest point (lowered the lamps a little)
Temp 71.3F lowest point (night)
Humidity 43-48%
Co2 8cfh for 15 min. each hour
GH Grow 0
GH Micro 7
GH Bloom 20
Hygrozyme 10
Hydroguard 5
Sweet 20
Dry Koolbloom 1/4 tspn

ph 5.7
EC 2.6
res temp 73F avg.

now some pics....


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are a pic of my new 4 in. exhaust which is making my house smell like a jungle,




a pic of my lighting




and ballast




and, just for you Fletch, a shot of inside the post of the roots.





As always,any comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work man - these GH set ups are so nice. Are you going to harvest in a few days here? You said you put in the Florakleen - that's a pretty good short cycle. Af-gooey looks like a very nice strain.


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 3, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Nice work man - these GH set ups are so nice. Are you going to harvest in a few days here? You said you put in the Florakleen - that's a pretty good short cycle. Af-gooey looks like a very nice strain.


Hey thanks, GH has really helped ease me into the aero thing. 

Prolly not harvesting for about one and a half to two weeks I'm guessing, I just clean my res, posts, and spraylines w Florakleen for 2 hours in between res changes.


I wish my cycle was that short. We shall see.........yea


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice set up... real nice... I have a Aero40 I put together with 38 pods filled... Im only in day 9 so I would really like your in put....


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 4, 2007)

<a href="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/IZOD947/PC310117.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/IZOD947/PC310116.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a><a href="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/IZOD947/PC310118.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/IZOD947/PC310109.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b161/IZOD947/PC310115.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

All under one 1000w light & light mover.... Should I add more light??


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 4, 2007)

All under a 1000w with light mover..... What do you think? Need more light?


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 5, 2007)

Those look nice! Finally someone who used some strong healthy clones. 
How long is your Aero? I think the 40 is a little longer......take that back. 10 sites per post each. 
Are those plants in dirt in the V space in between in your pic? If so, i would put the first 1000 parallel and the furthest from the res horizontal like a T. 2 1000s would blow that table up if you have good heat control.....
Me personally, I think I'm scrapping the V setup and running all the posts parallel next round so that my canopy is more uniform and the trellis frame isn't a hassle. Any dirt girls I throw in I can just dot around the edges.
Anyway, lookin nice there. Love to see some more setup pics..... what strain?


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 5, 2007)

Well this is my first set up so I&#8217;ve learned allot already! I can tell you what stain I will be growing from now on. It&#8217;s this green crack! Which is an afghan X indicia hybrid... They luv the set up and are going to strive! I have a few other strains Plat Kush, Shiva, Blackberry Kush! It&#8217;s hard to get one stain of good clones. What are you growing? 
So what do you plan on doing as far as harvesting?
One opinion I heard was to clip the tops and throw the light back on for 24 hours a day for 3 weeks putting the plan back into flower...yielding twice in five months....

What do you think?
What is your yield estimate?


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as the set up going I made it myself... Got a copy of the plans and went at it! Added what i thought to be a few up grades... added double the misters and mist lines, lifted the PVC a 1/2inch off the bottom of the grow chamber, and increased the size of grow pot to 5inch... the dirk girls have been around sense last grow season and never really took off .. so I just through them under the light....

So how concerned are you about power usage?


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 7, 2007)

Green Crack, nice, yea. I tried that stuff pretty recently.... If I remember correctly, yea, I def liked that strain. It was a monster to smoke, I can't wait to see the grow!

I'm growing the NCG (northern cali goo). I thought about doing the rejuvenation harvest, but with all the trouble, I think I'd rather clean my res out and tweak my system for the next round. For me, too much power drain with not very good results. If the results were good, EVERY grower would rejuvenate.....

Def would luv to see the guts on your system if you have any pics! I want to see the PVC lifted off the bottom of the grow chamber and the extra misters!!

And the power usage question? confused...... hook a brotha up to understand the plan.


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 8, 2007)

Flowering day 50.

Got some new toys. Little import DVD player that only plays foreign discs, check. nice.....hmm... yea, it'll work. Saw on Mythbusters a massive diff in plants subjected to no music vs. plants with over a 2 month grow period. So I'm all over it.

Sick 60x-100x magnifier the better with to see you.

blah blah blah full on nute schedule res change

GH Gro 0
GH Micro 4
GH Bloom 20
Hygroz 10
Hdroguard 5
Sweet 20
KoolBloom .25 tsp

EC 2.2
ph 5.3

So I'm thinking maybe like 1 week, week and a half left tops.
I have been progressively tightening the trellis netting to pull the lead colas into an upright position to finish flowering. I was starting to get some blank spots on the shaded portion of the cola.

Cut away some old fan leaves that were covering a couple larger flowering sites.

Okie fucking dokily. pics.















Close ups to come...........


----------



## dankie (Oct 8, 2007)

My mouth is watering.

I am thinking of ordering the GH Aero 20. Everyone who has one of these Aero setups has beautiful crops. 

Good luck and keep up te good work!


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 8, 2007)

dankie said:


> My mouth is watering.
> 
> I am thinking of ordering the GH Aero 20. Everyone who has one of these Aero setups has beautiful crops.
> 
> Good luck and keep up te good work!




I can see it now....... hundreds more growers with stress related conditions.......


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet ass setup...almost there.

What kind of music do your girls like...


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 8, 2007)

Danka on the setup.
These girls right here, these girls, right now, ........, they into Bootsy and Curtis Mayfield type funk. But I suppose there is any accounting for taste when it comes to certain strains.......


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 8, 2007)

Alright you dirty bastards...... 5 PMs on the closeups? Out they come.....




















and I would like to thank my nutrients! ......yes, thank you, thank you very much, ......yes.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Give us closeups...damn that's juicy.
Save those leaves for hash. gonna be good.


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 8, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Give us closeups...damn that's juicy.
> Save those leaves for hash. gonna be good.



They come up noooiice son, nooice!
Yea, I'm all about it, but the leaves are going to be volunteering themselves for a nice alcohol bath and a crock pot sauna..... if you know what I mean.....

OIL


----------



## cali-high (Oct 8, 2007)

i would just like to say Dammmmmm nice plants sexy beasts


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 8, 2007)

Big ups Cali, thx.


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice.....


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 9, 2007)

Gutz...





field of dreams...





Green Crack...





Jumbo Kush..





Plat Kush..


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 9, 2007)

Tell me what you think...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think you invaded this dudes thread, but they do look good...


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 9, 2007)

These are on maseo111 request... I know he is cool with it ... direct comparison!


----------



## djmendoza21 (Oct 9, 2007)

More flicks!


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 10, 2007)

C02AeroCombo said:


> These are on maseo111 request... I know he is cool with it ... direct comparison!



Fully cool, it's fucking great....... just bomb my thread.


Ha! playin. I def asked to have those pics posted.
I am fully impressed with the setup! You should def start a journal so I can see more of that setup or throw those plans up!
I def need to know more about the misters, and are the plants stable sitting 3/4 of the way in like that? How long are your posts? (did I ask you that before?)

Whew.... got a little excited there. Anyway, fucking psyched to see someone using a system just as quirky as mine.

GL and good grow


----------



## martyshoemaker (Oct 10, 2007)

Two questions, 1) Does the aeroflo make flowering faster? I heard that an 8 week cycle could be done in 5-6...any truth to that? 2) Please give me a good size, namebrand, etc. opinion on flouresent lights used over the cloning tray. T5 or something just like a plain old tube? Thanks a lot, great grow.


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 10, 2007)

martyshoemaker said:


> Two questions, 1) Does the aeroflo make flowering faster? I heard that an 8 week cycle could be done in 5-6...any truth to that? 2) Please give me a good size, namebrand, etc. opinion on flouresent lights used over the cloning tray. T5 or something just like a plain old tube? Thanks a lot, great grow.


Big ups, thx.
Faster..... not really. I keep hearing that same old tired thing. Maybe it might be strain related, but I'm in week 8 now at..... 53 days flowering, word. The growth is about 2x to 3x faster from my soil grows, but could be strain related.
If I chose re-entry into hydro, I would do ebb n flow tables or drip emitters and MAYBE get close to the Aero's speed and yield.

On to the flourescents..... I only use the standard old bulbs (2 trays of 2) over my clones on heating mats. With this setup, as soon as I have roots, I toss em in and start flowering within 3-8 days (this time .

People will try to feed you all sorts of bullshit on the T5s. 'You need the extra power...blah, blah.' Unless you are vegging with the T5s (and why wouldn't you just use a halide or hps) for more than....... Trailed off, sorry. T5 is a gimmick for cloning, great for mothers, a SUPER top-end grow-room spectrum enhancer, and way too expensive. 

Hope maybe helpful, maybe


----------



## egurgu (Oct 10, 2007)

Maseo111,

So basically what your saying is that you don't VEG at all, as soon as roots take you start Flowering. I'm curious as to what kind of yield results you have had, if I could just bypass veg all together and go straight into flowering from clones that would be great being able to harvest every 60 days or so.


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Oct 11, 2007)

The misters I used were the misters suggested by the original plans I obtained... not the best but they do the job&#8230; 2x the mister help&#8230; clogs are an non issue with a backup there.. Stability is a non-issue ... as for posts I think you talking about support for the plants. Did not need them until just now...I order 2 feet bamboo&#8217;s.&#8230;

Ok check this out and tell me what you think about adding a blue light to the set up

400 watt BLUE (grow) METAL HALIDE LIGHT BULB add to HPS - (eBay item 260161758012 end time Oct-12-07 20:15:00 PDT)


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 11, 2007)

egurgu said:


> Maseo111,
> 
> So basically what your saying is that you don't VEG at all, as soon as roots take you start Flowering. I'm curious as to what kind of yield results you have had, if I could just bypass veg all together and go straight into flowering from clones that would be great being able to harvest every 60 days or so.


With this type of system and some serious explosive growth, no need for it. I vegged for 7 days this round and it was WAY too much. As you can see in the pics, the canopy is like 2 feet off the table, no good. I really want to grow drumsticks to make the yield even more viable. After all is said and done, if I don't get the yield, I'm going back to Urban Grower's method.


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 11, 2007)

"Hello and welcome to the Urban Grower, the only grow show that will show you how to achieve 2 lbs. + per light. I'm your host Remo, thanks for watching."


----------



## martyshoemaker (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool thx maseo, I was thinking about putting the mother's under a 400w MH...U think I should change it to a T5? Or were you just kidding about it's great for mother's, couldn't tell. I'm doing an every two week harvest, so I'm getting (4) 20-sites for each two weeks, expensive, but what do you think...can't wait to start, prob in Dec.


----------



## martyshoemaker (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh ya one more, how should I go about planting the first seeds to get my mothers. I'm going to get about 30 seeds to get some good mothers out of. So should I put them in rockwool and then when roots pop out should I just put the cube in the aeroflo with hydroton balls around it?


----------



## martyshoemaker (Oct 16, 2007)

damn wtf happend to this thread?


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 16, 2007)

Harvest


----------



## egurgu (Oct 17, 2007)

MARTYSHOMAKER

If you are able to have a veg room/chamber What you should do is:
1. Lay down about 15 seeds(30 is to much) into soil, figure out which ones are female
2. Get rid of the males, and start taking clones off the mother plants
3. Once the clones have shown roots put them into the aeroflo system

FYI keep the mother plants in soil, put them in 5 gallon buckets so you can keep them for a while there alot easier to deal with when grown in soil. Use fox Farm products, the've typically have the best results. Hope the info helps.


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 18, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Harvest


'TIS THE SEASON. 


"gotta put your own work in around here homie."

b back next week w some delightful pics of my harvest and others............ 2 b continued


----------



## barundi (Oct 22, 2007)

first off man that is some fine lookin work youve done man!!!! i would like to ask u a few questions if you have the time. i have been using an aero 30. my first shot was a dud but i am a determined soul and i will press on. root rot got me but i am now on a hydroguard and hygrozyme regiment and i think this will cure my problems. my questions are as follows;1 ph--- check and adjust every day or set and allow to fluctuate,2 water depth adjustments-- when bambinos go in should level be at the bottom of net cups or just set to about a inch or so in the bottom of flow chambers and leave there, 3 pump--- 24/7 or only when lights are on with a 15 min kick on ever 4 hrs in the dark??? these questions my seem stupid to you all but i have always operated under the assumption that the only stupid question is one unasked. this is my 3rd grow and the 1st with the aero.(euro grower the other 2)

system rundown-
aero 30
2-600 w digi lumitek
8'' reflectors
rainforest cloner
t-5 veg
400w hortilux blue veg(in use 5 days prior to flower)
humidity 25-35%
temp 70-80
3- recirc. fans 
8'' vortec fan out
8'' volrtec fan in

nutes--
gh flora nova
advanced nutrients -big bud (at beginning of flower)
cal-mag(throughout flower)
sugar daddy(throughout flower)
advanced nutrients-overdrive (last stages of flower)
hydroguard(entire life of plants)
hygrozyme(entire life of plants)
gh floralicious (throughout flower)


let me know what u think and thanks for your time!!!!


----------



## maseo111 (Oct 31, 2007)

barundi said:


> first off man that is some fine lookin work youve done man!!!! i would like to ask u a few questions if you have the time. i have been using an aero 30. my first shot was a dud but i am a determined soul and i will press on. root rot got me but i am now on a hydroguard and hygrozyme regiment and i think this will cure my problems. my questions are as follows;1 ph--- check and adjust every day or set and allow to fluctuate,2 water depth adjustments-- when bambinos go in should level be at the bottom of net cups or just set to about a inch or so in the bottom of flow chambers and leave there, 3 pump--- 24/7 or only when lights are on with a 15 min kick on ever 4 hrs in the dark??? these questions my seem stupid to you all but i have always operated under the assumption that the only stupid question is one unasked. this is my 3rd grow and the 1st with the aero.(euro grower the other 2)
> 
> system rundown-
> aero 30
> ...



Whew! Fuckin right. OK, lets go slow.

The Hydroguard will help your root rot probs for sure. The Hygrozyme will help with uptake of nutrients. With the Hydroguard, you just have to be careful it isnt killing any beneficial bacteria. Just ask your grow store guy or call your nute providers and ask em.

PH. CHECK EVERY DAY. For real important. Set the Ph everyday or your plants won't uptake the correct nutrients. I top off everyday with half strength nute solution until I have replaced all original nutes w half strength, usually 1 week, and then replace with the next week's feeding regiment. If you don't already, jump up and grab an EC/PPM pen to work w your Ph pen.

Water depths. Start the water level at halfway down the cups in the sites. As the roots hang down more, drop the water level until it is at the lowest. At this time, the roots should be able to touch the bottom of the post.

Pump. always 24/7 with aero or your roots will die or rot.

And yes, NO STUPID QUESTIONS, only stupid people, and fuckin lots of em. All good questions. I struggled forever until I found this board where I got lots of answers and help. Put up a grow journal! Aero growers are few and far between, and I would def love to see it!

Just some thoughts on your rundown.
rainforest cloner - sell it. you don't need anything except for grodan cubes and water
T-5 mothers - love it!
low humid...... it'll go up w the plants anyway


I would either go with the GH setup, or the Advanced Nutrients. not both.
I think flora nova is organic. But you are using non organic with it.

If you like like Advanced Nutes, go and check their website, and always check out urbangrower.com for advanced nutes grow tips!!!!


once more urbangrower.com

GL and can't wait to see your setup!!!!!!


----------



## aeroponics (Nov 15, 2007)

so when all is said and done how much weight did you get


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup Im waiting to see what this model yielded with all those plants. In my built setup with 20 of the 28 sites having plants and without the co2 only got about 3 lbs dry when finished this time round.


----------



## martyshoemaker (Nov 16, 2007)

Give us your numbers! or your samples!


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 18, 2007)

Guess i been done gone missing. Word. First some good reasons I have been late on my posts. Well one, my boy's harvest...................


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 18, 2007)

On to the numbers from my grow........

Totals

53 plants total of 60 sites
3.1 lbs total bud
1.2 lbs of trim
NCG northern cali goo

why?

1. I should have fully lollipopped my buds, ridding myself of any side branching. SIDE-BRANCHING is NO GO in the FLO!!!!!!!!!! If I had fully pruned them, 5 lbs would be an attainable goal using all 60 sites.

2. That stupid V setup idea I had that decreased light to the plants in the middle benefiting from both sides of lighting. More light in the middle. More buds in the middle.

3. Nute burn is a bitch. Yes she is a harsh mistress, but a tempting one. Next, LOWER NUTES!

4. NO SOG IN FLO. Shit doesn't work in the flow too well. With space restrictions, lollipop, lollipop, lollipop. Need I say more?


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 18, 2007)

pics......


----------



## GEEsu5 (Nov 18, 2007)

beautiful

good luck on your next grow!


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Nov 20, 2007)

Been waiting on your post..... great stuff.... really great!... so how many weeks was the break down Veg & Flower? Will you fetch a decent price for the trimings? 

And last last Q.... what changes will you make if any for your next go around!

Sorry bout all the Q's man but great stuff.... good shit!!


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 20, 2007)

C02AeroCombo said:


> Been waiting on your post..... great stuff.... really great!... so how many weeks was the break down Veg & Flower? Will you fetch a decent price for the trimings?
> 
> And last last Q.... what changes will you make if any for your next go around!
> 
> Sorry bout all the Q's man but great stuff.... good shit!!


Big ups on the props. Thx. 
The break down..........
1 week veg ( will be only 2 days next time )
61 days flower ( little long..... probably cold water shock or nute burn recovery )


The trim? Making hash oil. Will add an extra G on my winnings.

Most changes were noted about 2 posts ago, but..... copy + paste =


1. I should have fully lollipopped my buds, ridding myself of any side branching. SIDE-BRANCHING is NO GO in the FLO!!!!!!!!!! If I had fully pruned them, 5 lbs would be an attainable goal using all 60 sites.

2. That stupid V setup idea I had that decreased light to the plants in the middle benefiting from both sides of lighting. More light in the middle. More buds in the middle.

3. Nute burn is a bitch. Yes she is a harsh mistress, but a tempting one. Next, LOWER NUTES!

4. NO SOG IN FLO. Shit doesn't work in the flow too well. With space restrictions, lollipop, lollipop, lollipop. Need I say more?





GL w your system CO2!


----------



## tckfui (Nov 20, 2007)

mmmmmm damn... I'll be over for thanksgiving by the way


----------



## martyshoemaker (Nov 20, 2007)

Maseo, very nice looking nugs my man. I just ordered all my stuff and your posts were a big help. Just a few questions. I am getting the 36-site aeroflo2, I am going to do the first run from seed until I get some health mothers. When you say veg for a week, what does that mean I should do? I'll have a T5 over about 40 seeds but when should I switch over to my 1000w HPS and nutes? I am planning on lolipoping myself but I don't know when I will stop (seedling/vegging) and go to 12/12 HPS. Thanks for any info you got.


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Nov 20, 2007)

Think its to late for me to lollipop my plants im a week into flower.......

I had a total of 5 weeks veg just swoped over......

you are totally right about vegging to long 

my next go around will be different as well.... 

check this out and tell me what you think ... 

I think I want to up grade my system...

Pipe dreams PD- 200

Pipe_Dream_System, Hydroponics, Aeroponics, Grow Lights, Hydroponics Systems, Gardens, Gardening - Quick Grow

When are you going to start your next cycle ??


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 22, 2007)

martyshoemaker said:


> Maseo, very nice looking nugs my man. I just ordered all my stuff and your posts were a big help. Just a few questions. I am getting the 36-site aeroflo2, I am going to do the first run from seed until I get some health mothers. When you say veg for a week, what does that mean I should do? I'll have a T5 over about 40 seeds but when should I switch over to my 1000w HPS and nutes? I am planning on lolipoping myself but I don't know when I will stop (seedling/vegging) and go to 12/12 HPS. Thanks for any info you got.


That T5 will be good for your your seed starts, mothers, and clones. What I mean about vegging for a week, is when you put them under the 1000 watt, and give them nutes, for a week on your 18/6 or 24/0 cycle. But like I said, 1 week was too long for the veg cycle. I think 3 or 4 days under the 1000 should be good before switching to 12/12 flower.

This 3 or 4 days will help your plants acclimatize and "harden off" a little before you switch to 12/12 and they go through their growth spurt.

NP w the questions. anytime


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 22, 2007)

tckfui said:


> mmmmmm damn... I'll be over for thanksgiving by the way


More sports betting and large cones to smoke


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

so does this mean you've found a new career? wink wink


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 22, 2007)

C02AeroCombo said:


> Think its to late for me to lollipop my plants im a week into flower.......
> 
> I had a total of 5 weeks veg just swoped over......
> 
> ...


1 week into flower isn't too late at all!!! I thought my shit was too late too. Def don't make that mistake! You can get away with pruning up to about 2 1/2 weeks flower. Just get rid of ANY bud producing side branches. It will look like a massacre, but it isn't.

That system is serious. Dead fucking serious. Do you think it might have some trellis netting issues? I would like to see what the system looks like with some lights and a trellis setup. If no trellis, the plants would be touching the ground like dirty dreads by the 5th week of flower.

What r u doing with trellis? Any new pics?


----------



## maseo111 (Nov 22, 2007)

scias said:


> so does this mean you've found a new career? wink wink


LOL. My new career started last weekend in Reno. yes reno. Celtics, won $186. GB, won $196. P. Manning....... lost $200. Not an auspicious start to my sports betting career.


----------



## C02AeroCombo (Nov 22, 2007)

Running into a small prob..
Bamboos are doing most of the work for me as of now...
Im close to a wall so i drilled the bamboos into the wall incorporated with the bamboo supporting the main stem of the plant... forming a T. Been using twist ties around the plant to train the batches to grow vertically.... already ended the life of a few rough branches on your advice... thanks......

Pictures coming soon....

Thanks again for the info....


----------



## martyshoemaker (Nov 22, 2007)

maseo111 said:


> That T5 will be good for your your seed starts, mothers, and clones. What I mean about vegging for a week, is when you put them under the 1000 watt, and give them nutes, for a week on your 18/6 or 24/0 cycle. But like I said, 1 week was too long for the veg cycle. I think 3 or 4 days under the 1000 should be good before switching to 12/12 flower.
> 
> This 3 or 4 days will help your plants acclimatize and "harden off" a little before you switch to 12/12 and they go through their growth spurt.
> 
> NP w the questions. anytime


Thanks, That is a lot of help, could you explain though how long I need to keep the T5 over the seeds? I am looking for a time frame of when I put the seeds in, to when I put the 1000w in 24/7 for a few days b4 12/12 flower


----------



## aeroponics (Dec 28, 2007)

yo are you doin another grow?


----------



## igr0w$ (Jan 28, 2008)

would u recommend the aeroflo as an effiecient system for mj growth??? i feel its too much like a dwc sys. and i heard the misters they claim to spray the roots are actually laser cut holes in tubing that blow out air from a strong airpump_ is that true? has anybody heard any info about the apollo system and mj growth? i feel it would be better but wld like to ask someone who has experience with it.


----------



## igr0w$ (Jan 28, 2008)

btw the babies look great...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 24, 2008)

subscribing, will read it later.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

i skimmed through it and man how did i miss this?


----------



## maseo111 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll be puttin up the new crop this week. Lemon kush, purple kush, and cheese. Big ups!


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 25, 2008)

maseo111 said:


> I'll be puttin up the new crop this week. Lemon kush, purple kush, and cheese. Big ups!


that afgooey looked pretty respectable to me *drools*

are those original cheese from cuttings?

could you take a pic of the inside of your chamber again, i didnt get to see the apparatus that "mists" your roots. i saw the jet of water, roots, and pipe but no emitters. 

great work. im looking forward to watching your next grow, thanks


----------



## aeroponics (Mar 27, 2008)

Maseo where are you!??


----------



## maseo111 (Mar 28, 2008)

Been keepin my head above water in that damn dirty equity markets. Sweating in the g room and over the laptop. 4:30am to 3pm every day baby! Can the financials and tech get a bull run? please?

Just working out the bugs w the new ladies b4 i start givin em photo ops. First, mites in my mother room. Wiped out all the Goo except for 3 clones. Had to re up in cuttings at my local store.

Between Ph problems (it won't stay down at 5.8! I Ph like twice a day!!!! any ideas? Contaminated Ph down?), and those damn dirt mites. Gave em the old flushy flushy. LOTS of Clearex rehab. Topped 'em. Using only 2 of 4 lights until they get super healthy again.

All my new growth is green and lovely. New journal 2 b started this week playboys!!!!

Any Q's or advice, hit me up.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

maseo111 said:


> Been keepin my head above water in that damn dirty equity markets. Sweating in the g room and over the laptop. 4:30am to 3pm every day baby! Can the financials and tech get a bull run? please?
> 
> Just working out the bugs w the new ladies b4 i start givin em photo ops. First, mites in my mother room. Wiped out all the Goo except for 3 clones. Had to re up in cuttings at my local store.
> 
> ...


sorry, this isnt anything pertinent, but your post count and avatar are cool 

playboy!!!


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 31, 2008)

Maseo are you running the 60 site again?


----------



## maseo111 (May 4, 2008)

Yup! Running the sixty site again. 

The thing has started to leak like a beast! General Hydro is gonna hear about this.... Cheap plastic rings, plastic screws.



Anyway..........

I NEED A NEW RENTAL IN NORCAL. 

Looking for anybody with a property between Jenner and Westport with some privacy for an outdoor grow.

I know, my new house fell through (dicks!), and I am sick of my current house (can only grow indoors)

I don't mind a year lease, and have cash, so lets hook it up guys! Lets find Maseo a new cool landlord! Thanks in advance.


----------



## southfloridasean (May 4, 2008)

maseo111 said:


> Yup! Running the sixty site again.
> 
> The thing has started to leak like a beast! General Hydro is gonna hear about this.... Cheap plastic rings, plastic screws.
> 
> ...



Good look on the property search man. Have you considered flood & drain as an option?


----------



## maseo111 (May 4, 2008)

Definitely thought about flood and drain. Right now I am deciding whether to pull what I have out of the machine, and replant, or run a half full machine. 

Hydro to coco, hydro to dirt, hydro to clay flood and drain, hydro to slabs

If I get a new place set this week, dirt.

Thx for the ups on the house search. CMON GROWERS!! I know someone has a property!!! PM ME!!!!


----------



## southfloridasean (May 4, 2008)

No problem man. Wish you all the best.


----------



## GmKKgK (May 22, 2008)

I just got a 60 site im not to sure on the chart for ppm and whats the best nutes to use anything eles u can help me with like temp lighting hours and basic rundown stuff would be highly appreciated you look like your a sicentest great work man love the pics!


----------



## maseo111 (May 23, 2008)

Sheeit, I would've told you. The GH 60 needs a lot of love and attention for sure. 1 thing I can tell you to do is to read through the steps on this grow journal and copy.

except:

after the clones are rooted, put them in the machine for 4 days veg before flipping to 12/12. If not it becomes a jungle

use about 2/3 the nutes I used.

get a can of pvc glue (the blue, potable water, glue) you will need it. Shitty plastic valves.

Trim, trim trim the bottoms off and make them into bud drumsticks, instead of sea of green with just tops.

Try not to force, or screw/unscrew the valves a lot. The plastic threads strip.

Trellis that shit at 2 weeks and again at 4 weeks.

GL playboy! I will hopefully be outdoor this year.


----------



## eznuke (May 28, 2008)

Maseo good grow there. Was that 1.3 lbs with 600w x 4, correct?,

I'm thinking about getting one of these setups myself pretty soon, if not, a couple. So would I do the lollipop thing or not? if so, how long into flowering do I trim the side branches at?

You say that one week of veg was too long? so maybe 3-5 days is good? 

Also in the VEG stage, would I immediately use nutes once I lay them on the system? and what do you recommend for starting Nutes ml per gal.? and in the beginning of flowering Nutes ml. per Gal.?

I'm thinking about just using the GH scheld. program. Sorry bout all the questions but I'm going to in invest in this sys, if not, a few and want to try to get the best out of it the first try. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Z.


----------



## maseo111 (May 29, 2008)

eznuke said:


> Maseo good grow there. Was that 1.3 lbs with 600w x 4, correct?,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these setups myself pretty soon, if not, a couple. So would I do the lollipop thing or not? if so, how long into flowering do I trim the side branches at?
> 
> ...


Actually, I got 2and 3/4 lbs. It should have been about 4 if done correctly. I would trim the side branches until 3 or4 weeks into flowering, and use nutes right away. I would use the GH schedule program,but cut it down by 1/4 or even 1/3. No need for tons of nutes unless your system is running PERFECT. 
Instead of investing in this system, try to build your own on the DIY section on this site. You can save a lot of cash, and use better materials than all of the cheap plastic that GH uses. It is a great system, but not worth the money for the plastic grommets and hose connections.

To get your system perfect and investment grade, watch these video grow guides.

Urban Grower | Advanced Nutrients Medical | Medicinal Marijuana Cultivation Information 

Just take a couple hours, smoke, and take notes. Ramo is a beast!


----------



## SCOTTISH FARMER (May 29, 2008)

i think your lights should of been allot closer with having the air cool shades the lums drop 25% every foot thats what i saw in one pic not being funny.just pointing out i have mine 8 inch away ........well done anyway good grow i have a home made pipe system and can run any differnt style of growing like drip deep water nft and areoponics the best 1 good grow ..garry...........


----------



## cloudflyer (May 29, 2008)

Maseo did you get my pm? I am wondering if you have any pictures of your roots growing in their chambers? I am creating a Aeroponics DVD and I want to show different effective methods, not just the one I am making.


----------



## thesublime1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Maseo.
I'm using the same system and am having similar ph problems. How often did you have to adjust?
Did it ever go down instead of up?


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jul 19, 2008)

awsome i been looking for someone who used this system it sounds perfect i thought it was too small but i clip off all the branches and dont veg at all anyway so i think ima go buy 4 20 sites right now


----------



## realbluntz (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, this helps - shed some light so to speak


----------



## floridacity2004 (Oct 27, 2008)

my dream set up is 60 extened


----------



## cloneme (May 20, 2009)

subscribed


----------

